# Luis Gutierrez - Worst Congressman in Congress a TRAITOR to this Country



## GHook93 (Dec 9, 2010)

As a citizen of Illinois I have to hear this traitor WAY too much! What does he ever talk about to help this country? NOTHING! All he talks about is how bad we are! How we treat illegal immigrants (of course he never calls them illegal, he calls them immigrants) like criminals! How we are racist for wanting to protect our borders and god forbide only have legal immigration. 

This traitor runs on only one issue! The need for amnesty, to make Chicago more of a sanctuary city, how to completely open the border, have Spanish Spoke in Chicago schools and how much we can give to Latinos! His loyalty is to Latin American and NOT to the United States, but since he represents a 90% Latino district (a district where violence against blacks was so black it has been ethnically cleansed from 40% black down to 6% Black)!

Make no mistake, this SELF-PROCLAIMED and Not Bashfull to claim he is a member of LA RAZA, has gone on record to say *WE STOLE LAND FROM MEXICO THAT SHOULD BE RETURNED!!!* Make no mistake people, this traitor believe in forming the Nation of Atlzan out of Texas, New Mexico, Arizona, Neveda, CA and parts of Colorado and Oregon!

HE HAS NO BUSINESS REPRESENTING THIS COUNTRY IS OUR CONGRESS! HE SHOULD BE IMPEACHED FOR TREASON!!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6OTKTurj2c&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


Congressmen Luis Gutierrez says what La Raza really means. - Topix


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 9, 2010)

He sucks!



> http://24ahead.com/s/luis-gutierrez
> U.S. Representative of Illinois; Democrat; a vile but buffoonish racial demagogue and very strong supporter of illegal immigration; born in Chicago of Puerto Rican descent. Assuming that he'll put his own interests and the interests of Latinos far ahead of the interests of the U.S. as a whole is usually a very safe bet.
> 
> * Just recently, he's warned about civil disobedience without amnesty, and even spoke out against an enforcement action in Arizona against a human smuggling operation.
> ...


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 9, 2010)

I agree with your assessment.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 9, 2010)

> http://24ahead.com/luis-gutierrez-i-have-only-one-loyalty-and-thats-immigrant-c
> I have only one loyalty, and that's to the immigrant community.



What he means is the Latino Community! What happens when a White person says they are only only loyal to the WHITE COMMUNITY? Do they get elected to Congress? Do they get support? Do they can favorable liberal press? 

Call a spade a spade!


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 9, 2010)

Luis Gutiérrez and Coming Latino Revolt - The Daily Beast

He is promoting Civil Disobedience against the United States! Another Treasonous Act. He needs to be impeached and DEPORTED!


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 9, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> I agree with your assessment.



Thank you, but you don't have to hear this guy on the radio screaming about RACIST WHIT AMERICA on your way to work! You don't have to have streets cut off to for one of his pro-Amnesty protests. You don't have to hear him promote his sanctuary city policies that SCREWS Chicago!

This guy drives me nutz! Heck he even drives my Pops, a blind libtard insane!


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 9, 2010)

La Raza is basically the KKK for hispanics.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 9, 2010)

http://www.americanpatrol.com/09-FEATURES/091216-FEATURE/CIRASAP-Bill091215.pdf

Attached is a PDF of the entire 644 page bill that he WROTE and passed before he jumped on the DREAM ACT. Its INSANE! No country in the history of the world could or should every support such nonsense!

This man is a racist (against White, Blacks and Asians), he is a Latino Supremacist and the most dangerous man in Congress.

He needs to be impeached!  

My advice to everyone is give as much money as possible to his opponent. Chicagoan members rent a piece of property in his district, you can get a property for as low at $100 a month and register to vote in his area. Vote his butt out!


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 9, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> La Raza is basically the KKK for hispanics.



 I nearly gave you a positive Rep! La Raza is the KKK for hispanics, but they are far more dangerous and deadly. La Raza membership hasn't stopped Gutierrez from being elected to Congress nor has it Sotomayor from getting the the SUPREME COURT! Yet KKK membership gets you justifiably ousted from most levels of American society!


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 9, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with your assessment.
> ...



No but the libtards have him on obie wan's station almost every night. I get a dose then.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 9, 2010)

I really don't know how anyone can support this guy and then call him or herself an American!

This is the guy that wants to be Mayor of Chicago! His district has gone from 60% Latino to 90% Latino is 8 short years! It's not coincidence! If he became Mayor of Chicago it would be Chicanogo! Not only would the Whites be ethnically cleansed, but so would the Blacks and Asians!


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 9, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > La Raza is basically the KKK for hispanics.
> ...



La Raza is spanish for "The Race".

Their charter say that they want hispanics to dominate over all other people and races.

Those of us who live in the Southwest are very aware of their totally racist agenda.

(now do I get that pos rep?)


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 9, 2010)

You guys really like to throw the word "Racist" around, don't you?

If you don't like him so much, run against him. Or work for someone who will. Or give money.

Bitching about it on the internet isn't going to fix anything. And if his constituents want him in office, that's the way our system works.


----------



## blu (Dec 9, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> As a citizen of Illinois I have to hear this traitor WAY too much! What does he ever talk about to help this country? NOTHING! All he talks about is how bad we are! How we treat illegal immigrants (of course he never calls them illegal, he calls them immigrants) like criminals! How we are racist for wanting to protect our borders and god forbide only have legal immigration.
> 
> This traitor runs on only one issue! The need for amnesty, to make Chicago more of a sanctuary city, how to completely open the border, have Spanish Spoke in Chicago schools and how much we can give to Latinos! His loyalty is to Latin American and NOT to the United States, but since he represents a 90% Latino district (a district where violence against blacks was so black it has been ethnically cleansed from 40% black down to 6% Black)!
> 
> ...



agreed! he and israel firsters are the same, always putting other country's interest before ours. they should all be sent to jail


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 9, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> You guys really like to throw the word "Racist" around, don't you?
> 
> If you don't like him so much, run against him. Or work for someone who will. Or give money.
> 
> Bitching about it on the internet isn't going to fix anything. And if his constituents want him in office, that's the way our system works.



One of the few candidates I donated money to was Israel Vasquez! Vasquez at least talked a great game and was running against the Traitor in the House!

AND YES HE IS A RACIST AND I AM NOT TOSSING THAT OUT THERE RECKLESSLY!!!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 9, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > You guys really like to throw the word "Racist" around, don't you?
> ...



How is he a racist?


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 9, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Listen to him on the Chicago Radio waves! He is a Latino Supremacist! Not to mention he is a memo of the race, La Raza!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 9, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



I don't get Chicago radio in New York. What has he said for you to call him a "Latino Supremacist"?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Dec 9, 2010)

blu said:


> > agreed! he and israel firsters are the same, always putting other country's interest before ours. they should all be sent to jail


 I lived in Chicago for many years, and I have to agree. Once you decide to come here and enjoy the benefits of being a resident or US citizen, your loyalty should be to the USA. He is no different then the dual citizen Israelis that have taken over America, and infiltrated our government. You shouldn't be able to have dual citizenship and dual loyalty when it comes to government issues. To hell with him and all the other people that don't think the USA should come first.


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 10, 2010)

Spread the word, most people vote D or R no matter who the schmuck is they're pulling the lever for.  Make sure the non Hispanics in his district know that this jerk wants to flood his state with ready and able workers to take away what few jobs are left.  On second thought the Hispanics in his district may find that info useful as well.  Make up fliers short and sweet and place them at mail boxes or anywhere you can.  Give them to seniors in high school to pass around.  Your kids want a job too don't they.  If you think the jobs they take are in the fields only; then ask yourself when was the last time you heard English spoken in a McDonald's or Burger King kitchen.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 20, 2010)

...to abandon President Obama, take to the streets and OPENLY SUPPORT civil disobedience against the US GOVERNMENT!!!

I am sorry but he is a seating Congressman, actively PROMOTING civil disobedience is practicing insurrection! Just because he doesn't like the laws he can't promote breaking the law! Many Republicans don't like say the abortion law, but they don't openly support doctors and citizens from breaking the law (maybe a few do, but they would be in the same boat as Luis)! 

When he gets arrested this time, he should be tried for treason and KICKED OUT of the House! It is well against the Constitution for a Congressman to support insurrection against the government! He needs to be impeached! He is not the first, nor the last, Congressman to be upset with a vote, but that doesn't give him the right to promote civil disobedience!




> Rep. Luis Gutierrez: If Democrats can&#8217;t pass the DREAM Act now, it&#8217;s time for Latinos to break away  Hot Air
> , Gutiérrez and his movement allies will ask for a divorcefrom the Democratic Party, from the entire lawmaking process. To hear Gutiérrez tell it, Hispanic leaders are about to stage a full-tilt campaign of direct action, like the African-American civil-rights movement of the 1960s. There will be protests, marches, sit-inswhat César Chávez might have called going rogue. The movement will operate autonomously, no longer beholden to wavering Democrats, filibustering Republicans, andperhaps most tantalizinglyno longer beholden to Barack Obama
> We need to decouple the movement for comprehensive immigration reform and justice for immigrants from the legislative process and from the Democratic Party process, Gutiérrez says. They are too linked.
> This is a pretty radical notion, especially for a sitting congressman. And Gutiérrez is quick to suggest the goals of the Democrats and immigration movement may not jibe. Is it reelect the president? Gutiérrez asks. Is that your priority? Or is it get comprehensive immigration reform? Those things can be in contradiction with one another.


----------



## Bullfighter (Dec 20, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> He's just a Hitler wannabe that had to rearrainge the 4th district to even get elected.
> 
> I'm beginning to believe we need to show the US politician that if they (Mexicans) ignore the laws, we Americans will not sponsor their terrorism by paying taxes.
> 
> Since they feed off of American taxpayers, cutting off the taxes will be the American thing to do in this war. Bleed the Mexicans white and they will run back to Mexico. Hating Mexicans is as American as bombing Tokyo after Pearl Harbor.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 20, 2010)

Bullfighter said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > He's just a Hitler wannabe that had to rearrainge the 4th district to even get elected.
> ...


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Dec 20, 2010)

blu said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > As a citizen of Illinois I have to hear this traitor WAY too much! What does he ever talk about to help this country? NOTHING! All he talks about is how bad we are! How we treat illegal immigrants (of course he never calls them illegal, he calls them immigrants) like criminals! How we are racist for wanting to protect our borders and god forbide only have legal immigration.
> ...



Israel firsters, Mexico firsters, and people who like bailing out banks and take bribes from unions. That eliminates just about 99% of the Congress alone.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 20, 2010)

uptownlivin90 said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Hey douche bag, this isn't about Israel firsters or people woul bail out the back. Rather its about Luis Gutierrez and the Open Border crowd. 

If you want to start a thread on Israel Firster or other firsters do so and I will debate you their. Until then fuck off!


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Dec 20, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



I was actually just agreeing with a statement made by another member who made a prior post on this thread about Israel firsters. I agreed with his statement and added a thought. That's kind of what you do on a messageboard. My statement wasn't made with the intent to derail the topic, but rather to show the hypocracy of this individual congressman and show that the same hypocracy exists within the majority of the congress involving a wide-range of issues. The statement was directed towards him, not you.

Fact is the only address I'd have towards you is that we're in total and complete agreement about the asshole you posted about and about the "open border crowd". 

But, whatever.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 20, 2010)

uptownlivin90 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Bluballs is an open border guy, so his point was to bring a red herring about Israel firsters to derail the threat.

I would be happy to discuss Israel firsters in another thread, because I consistently get accused of being one.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Dec 20, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



If he's an open borders guy and he's against Israel-firsters he's a hypocrite with an inconsistant ideology. 

I say secure the borders completely, and allow only amnesty for males 18-35 who will serve in the US military for 4 years and have no criminal record. None of this "going to school" you serve for your amensty or you go home.

As for Israel, I'm not anti-Israel at all, personally. I'm just vehemently against the millions of dollars in aid we give them every year. Then again I want to completely dismantle USAID and replace it with a disaster relief-only fund, that only gives money to nations who are recovering from natural disasters. Not much of a debate there, my problem is only with peopl who want to use my tax dollars to fund Israel so america will be "blessed by God" or some shit.


----------



## Bullfighter (Dec 20, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Bullfighter said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 20, 2010)

uptownlivin90 said:


> If he's an open borders guy and he's against Israel-firsters he's a hypocrite with an inconsistant ideology.


I what you are trying to say, so I will pos to make up the neg. 



uptownlivin90 said:


> I say secure the borders completely, and allow only amnesty for males 18-35 who will serve in the US military for 4 years and have no criminal record. None of this "going to school" you serve for your amensty or you go home.


Secure the border and stemming employment, housing and medical services for illegal should be step #1
Step #2 should be amnesty to some and a legit guest worker program. 
Education level, fluency in English, military service, criminal history, welfare, SS usage, food stamp usage, skill level etc should be the criteria. It should be acceptance based on reaching a high standard. Rather than blanket amnesty and excluding some!



uptownlivin90 said:


> As for Israel, I'm not anti-Israel at all, personally. I'm just vehemently against the millions of dollars in aid we give them every year. Then again I want to completely dismantle USAID and replace it with a disaster relief-only fund, that only gives money to nations who are recovering from natural disasters. Not much of a debate there, my problem is only with peopl who want to use my tax dollars to fund Israel so america will be "blessed by God" or some shit.


Interesting and debate worthy topic, but it never goes anywhere but to the pooper in discussions!


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 20, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> La Raza is basically the KKK for hispanics.



CAIR is the mooslim equivelant to KKK also.....


----------



## Granny (Dec 20, 2010)

All of this La Raza hatred and destruction, Muslim extremist terrorism and hatred for Christians and Jews, non-Jewish hatred for the damn Jews, black hatred for whites, white hatred for blacks, hatred towards the wealthy, hatred towards the poor, hatred toward the USA in general, African tribal wars, Korean threats of nuclear destruction, Iran threatening nuclear destruction, hatred toward Russians, Germans, Russian hatred toward other countries and/or ethnic groups ........

and yet out of all of this, the Leftist, Socialist, Marxist, Communist factions are going to create a New World Order of one governance for everybody, total equality of all people, everybody is going to kiss and make up, hug each other, and live in total utopic peace for ever and ever.

People who have these memberships in any group that promises destruction on the USA has absolutely no business being in any elected office of any kind anywhere in this country and should actually be banned from even running for said office.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 20, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > La Raza is basically the KKK for hispanics.
> ...





Why even go there, there are a ton of threads on CAIR! Sunni for once stayed on topic!


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 20, 2010)

Is there anything as pathetic as a White supremacist when he gets frustrated?  Like a little antique tea kettle about to blow its spout.

One day, and that day is rapidly approaching, all the frustrated White supremacists will be thankfully dead and enriching the soil in some windswept graves.  Right now if we were to peak inside their minds, we would see tumbleweeds of ignorance and bigotry blowing across a parched landscape where tall trees of logic were intended to grow.

Once their bigotry has passed from this earth, we can finally be the America we always thought we could be; free, equal, and fair to all.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 20, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> Is there anything as pathetic as a White supremacist when he gets frustrated?  Like a little antique tea kettle about to blow its spout.
> 
> One day, and that day is rapidly approaching, all the frustrated White supremacists will be thankfully dead and enriching the soil in some windswept graves.  Right now if we were to peak inside their minds, we would see tumbleweeds of ignorance and bigotry blowing across a parched landscape where tall trees of logic were intended to grow.
> 
> Once there bigotry has passed from this earth, we can finally be the America we always thought we could be; free, equal, and fair to all.



So only white supremacist can be againt illegal immigration? Only white supremacist can be upset that a Congressman is part of the Latino equivalent of the KKK!


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 20, 2010)

> born in Chicago of Puerto Rican descent.



I thought this guy was of Mexican heritage until I saw this, Puerto Ricans are all legal they are American citizens, why does he give a fuck about La Raza? that has nothing to do with Puerto Ricans, and from my experiance, Puerto Ricans and Mexicans don't particularly care for each other either, is he just saying all this to get the support of the Mexicans?


----------



## Bullfighter (Dec 20, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> Is there anything as pathetic as a White supremacist when he gets frustrated? Like a little antique tea kettle about to blow its spout.
> 
> One day, and that day is rapidly approaching, all the frustrated White supremacists will be thankfully dead and enriching the soil in some windswept graves. Right now if we were to peak inside their minds, we would see tumbleweeds of ignorance and bigotry blowing across a parched landscape where tall trees of logic were intended to grow.
> 
> Once there bigotry has passed from this earth, we can finally be the America we always thought we could be; free, equal, and fair to all.


 
You live in a dream world filled with docile Mexicans named Pepino. I live with Mexican gang bangers on my porch.

_Only the dead have seen the end of war_
_Plato_​


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 20, 2010)

Can anyone tell me why a Puerto Rican feels so strongly about La Raza? last time I checked La Raza doesn't give a shit about Puerto Rico.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 20, 2010)

When the Scotch-Irish first immigrated to America, the English forced them to the frontier.  The Scots and Irish were incorrigible and deserved to be shunned.

Then the waves of Irish immigration began and there were signs reading NINA in shop windows (No Irish Need Apply)

The blacks were freed, yet subjugated in the old south by law.

The greatest anti-immigrant fervor was raised against the Catholics.

And now, in hard economic times, the simple folk find it easy to be against the other just as human history repeats.

One day, those simple folk will become enlightened or die off lonely in their trailer park.  But that's wishful thinking.  Human history will always repeat.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice to see all the racists gathered together in one room.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 20, 2010)

Bullfighter said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything as pathetic as a White supremacist when he gets frustrated? Like a little antique tea kettle about to blow its spout.
> ...


Another in a long list of reasons why it sucks to be you.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 20, 2010)

Bullfighter said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything as pathetic as a White supremacist when he gets frustrated? Like a little antique tea kettle about to blow its spout.
> ...



Why do you live on the porch?  Wouldn't it be more comfortable to actually live inside the house?

And why do you let the gang bangers live on your porch as well?  Are you charging them rent?


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 20, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Bullfighter said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I was gonna say, get those gang bangers off your porch.


----------



## Bullfighter (Dec 20, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> [


Another in a long list of reasons why it sucks to be you.[/quote]


Only the TRUTH will set you free. 

Mexicans overpopulated Mexico. Quadrupling their own population from 1950 to now. That is FACT! 

The American people overfed them to the point where they are living almost as long as Americans. Now they need the fix of America feeding them. They are fat, stupid and lazy thanks to America's constant breastfeeding them. We have to burp them too!


----------



## Bullfighter (Dec 20, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> [Why do you live on the porch? Wouldn't it be more comfortable to actually live inside the house?
> 
> And why do you let the gang bangers live on your porch as well? Are you charging them rent?


 
Here he is!!!

The gaylor who saved us all from being invaded by everybody except Mexico.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 20, 2010)

This scene says it all.   

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOxOR3x8FBQ[/ame]


----------



## Bullfighter (Dec 20, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> This scene says it all.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOxOR3x8FBQ


 
Whites are whites, blacks are blacks, but invading Mexicans are spics!


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 20, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> > born in Chicago of Puerto Rican descent.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this guy was of Mexican heritage until I saw this, Puerto Ricans are all legal they are American citizens, why does he give a fuck about La Raza? that has nothing to do with Puerto Ricans, and from my experiance, Puerto Ricans and Mexicans don't particularly care for each other either, is he just saying all this to get the support of the Mexicans?



He views himself as part of the Greater Latino Nation. Luis has called America colonialist of his country and he pushes bigtime for Puerto Rico independence!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 20, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Bullfighter said:
> ...



He does.  Matter of fact, getting gang banged on his porch is how Bullshitter earns his grocery money.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 20, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Wow your a funny guy, did you come up with that on your own gay boy!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 20, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



What's it to you, ya window licker on the short bus?


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 20, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > > born in Chicago of Puerto Rican descent.
> ...


And what would be so terrible about Puerto Rican independence?  Other than a cruise stop, have you ever been to Puerto Rico?  I lived there for 18 months.  I got to know plenty of Puerto Ricans.  You know what I found out?  I found out that people are people everywhere.  I met the same type of honest, hard working, family-oriented people there as I did in Dayton, Tennessee, or Dayton, Ohio for that matter.

There are just as many jerks, punks and gettin' over types everywhere too.

If the Puerto Rican people want independence,  let them have it.  Who are you?  George III?


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 21, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > > born in Chicago of Puerto Rican descent.
> ...



What dumb ass, if the US lets Puerto Rico go it will turn into a shit hole. How can a guy with such a radical off the wall agenda become a congressman? whats next? Anwar Al-Awlaki is gonna run for office?


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 21, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Yes but how many Puerto Ricans really want an independent country? I don't see any demonstrations on the street of San Juan or Puerto Rican terrorist groups attacking the US to make a statement, I have met many Puerto Ricans as well and they like being part of the US because they can come and go without a green card, becoming independent would take that away and they would basically become Mexico on an island.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 21, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


There are three major political parties in Puerto Rico.  One that resembles the GOP, one like the Democrats and then there's the Indepententistas.  They never poll greater than 20%.

But I disagree that Puerto Rico would turn into a shithole as you say.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 21, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Puerto Rico would be no better off than the Dominican Republic if they were cut off from the US.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 21, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


Why do Puerto Ricans want to stay US citizens?

Simple.

They pay ZERO federal income tax.

Yet American taxpayers fork over almost 20 billion in aid to their country each year.

Approximately 60% are on welfare and food stamps.

25% unemployment is the norm.

Most PR's who live on the island hate America.

Watch a PR parade in any American city. 

No American flags; just PR flags.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Well I haven't been to Puerto Rico most of my inter actions with Puerto Ricans have been stateside and I haven't heard any of them say they hate America, it might be different on the island I don't know.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 21, 2010)

Another reason is I was told unemployment on the Island is very high and there are very few job ops on Puerto Rico itself, so alot of them come to the States to work and find jobs. If they were granted independence they would have to give that up and be stuck on the island, theres not enough jobs there for all of them, that place would be Mexico #2.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 21, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Then your clueless, because the island nations have such a great history of thriving! LOL, Haita was the 2nd country, slightly after America, to receive its independence and regardless of the rhetoric that America had the infrastructure to succeed, SO DID HAITA!!! Yet 200+ years later they are still the armpit of the Western Hemisphere, slightly above Communist Venezuela.

Puerto Rico has the best of both worlds. Support (both militarily and economically) and oversite from America, in which all her citizens are American citizens, access to medicare and social security, while still remaining a quasi-independent country. 

In fact the Republican (ironically called the New Progressive Party) controls all levels of the Puerto Rican Government at the moment with commanding leads. They caucus with the Republicans.
Political party strength in Puerto Rico - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The New Progressive Party pushes for statehood. 
New Progressive Party of Puerto Rico - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Recently its the Democrats that want Puerto Rico to become a state, but the Republicans don't want it. Although the current government with a super majortiy in the House and Senate caucuses with the Republicans, Puerto Rico would rank as a low per capitia income state. A good chunk of Puerto Ricans would immediately be eligible for food stamps and welfare! The fear is Puerto Rico's robust and industrialized economy (yes they have risen to 15% unemployment, but at $17K average income they are by far one of the most successful countries in Latin America) and very stable country, would slip into a nanny state with the Democrats pushing more and more entitlements to keep the people dependent on the government (which the Puerta Rican people are far from being, primary reason they vote in Republicans to all levels of their government) and hence get them voting for Big Gov Democrats! Democrats believe they would then get an automatic 2 new senators, 6 new house members and 1 new state governor!


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 21, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



All very good points, I don't see how Puerto Rico can blossom on its own, its not like their sitting on top of huge oil deposits like Kuwait. Puerto Ricans would be coming over on rafts like the Cubans and Haitians if they were given independence. The only thing I disagree about in your post is I think Venezuela is better than Haiti, at least I would rather live in Venezuela than Haiti anyways.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 21, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> There are just as many jerks, punks and gettin' over types everywhere too.
> 
> If the Puerto Rican people want independence,  let them have it.  Who are you?  George III?



LOL, I spend very little of my day thinking about Puerto Rico. However, do a quick google search of Puerto Rico! See the elected is government is the New Progressive Party who resembles the Republican party and they caucus with the Republicans. They have the Governor, US House Rep and Super-Majority in the PR House and Senate. A main platform for them is Statehood. 

Then google who is pushing for and who is preventing PR statehood. The Democrats are pushing for it and the Republicans are preventing. 

Puerto Rican have previously voted against independence and against statehood. I prefer status quo, since Puerto Rico unlike the the vast majority of Latin American Countries has a pretty decent per capitia family income of $17K, 20% of their economy comes from industry, US manufacturing invest a lot in PR since it's a commonwealth and very stable country. The current PR government is very business friendly, industry has thrived there. The Democrats would screw them up. Puerto Rico is well headed to great things!


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 21, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> They never poll greater than 20%.


Are you being serious or thinking that people won't do their homework. The New Progressive Party is the party that resembles the Republicans! They control the Governorship and US Non-Voting House Rep member. They also have a SUPER-MAJORITY in both the PR House and Senate!!!

A little better than 20% no?


----------



## beowolfe (Dec 21, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> > http://24ahead.com/luis-gutierrez-i-have-only-one-loyalty-and-thats-immigrant-c
> > I have only one loyalty, and that's to the immigrant community.
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm....he didn't say Latino community.  Only those who see Latinos as immigrants would make this leap.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Ignorance is bliss huh Sunni

How about some facts:
GDP and Rating by World Bank:


> Puerto Rico Economy
> Gross National Income (GNI per capita) (formerly GNP per capita): $53.4 billion; per capita: $13,675.1 (2006)
> *Puerto Rico is classified as a high income country*, high income countries are defined by the World Bank as countries with a Gross National Income (GNI) per capita of $11,116 or more.
> 
> *GDP per capita: purchasing power parity - $17,100 (2009 est.) *Puerto Rican workers are covered by the U.S. Federal Fair Labor Standards Act (FLSA) are subject only to the Federal minimum wage ($5.15) and all applicable regulations. Workers not covered by the FLSA will be subject to a minimum wage that is at least 70 percent of the Federal minimum wage or the applicable mandatory decree rate, whichever is higher. Labor costs are below the mainland average, but are higher than in other areas of the Caribbean Basin.



Unemployment as of 2005, yes pre-global meltdown was relatively low. High for American standards, low for the rest of the world standard!


> Unemployment Rate: 11.8% (2005)



Average Hourly Pay - The fact we are talking about it being above the US minimum wage is AMAZING! See average Income per family (I was shocked)!


> Average Hourly Wage: $8.08/hour, well below the U.S. average
> 
> Household income and expenditure:
> Average family size: 3.6
> ...



Labor Force:


> Labor Force: 1.479 million (2007)
> By occupation: agriculture: 2.1%, industry: 19%, services: 79% (2005)
> 
> . Organized Labor:
> 115,000 members in 4 unions; the largest is the General Confederation of Puerto Rican Workers with 35,000 members (1983).






Budget: 


> revenues: $6.7 billion
> expenditures: $9.6 billion, including capital expenditures of $NA (FY99/00)
> Exports: $59,218 billion (2006)



PR's Exports:


> Export Commodities: chemicals, electronics, apparel, canned tuna, rum, beverage concentrates, medical equipment



GDP - composition by sector (the fact that they are so strong in the manufacturing sector refute everything you say): 


> *manufacturing 40.4% *
> finance, insurance and real estate 16.6%
> trade 12.7%
> services 10%
> ...



Puerto Rican Economy in General


> Puerto Rico has one of the most dynamic economies in the Caribbean region. Plantation sugar production dominated Puerto Rico's economy until the 1940s. Industry has surpassed agriculture as the primary sector of economic activity and income. Encouraged by duty free access to the U.S. and by tax incentives, U.S. firms have invested heavily in Puerto Rico since the 1950s (U.S. minimum wage laws apply). As a result, Puerto Rico's export and import has prospered, nearly doubled between fiscal years 1987 and 1997.
> 
> Recently the economy has suffered budget cuts from U.S. The Puerto Rican economy has depended heavily on the tax incentives given to U.S. mainland companies and on federal transfers. In 1993, President Clinton aimed to cut the Section 936  tax exemption for U.S. companies and introduced legislation to Congress to replace it with a more modest tax credit linked to wages paid by those companies in Puerto Rico rather than to profits. It is estimated that 100,000 Puerto Ricans were employed by companies operating under Section 936 (of which 23,000 are in pharmaceuticals) and another 200,000 are indirectly employed. In President Clinton's 1998 budget submission to Congress, proposed that existing Section 30A of the tax code be made permanent to provide an estimated U.S. $417mn a year in tax incentives to compensate for the phasing out of Section 936. Section 30A allows companies to claim 60% of wages and capital investment as allowances against tax. New firms may opt to incorporate themselves in Puerto Rico as "controlled foreign corporations" and receive the tax benefits provided by Section 901 of the U.S. Internal Revenue Code. Puerto Rico's government aims to make up


----------



## beowolfe (Dec 21, 2010)

OOps.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 21, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Of course Venezuela is better than Haiti, but only a small step above. If Venezuela didn't have oil they would be the Somolia!


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 21, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



I wish Venezuela didn't have oil, their "President" is an asshole and their arm in arm with the Iranians, the Iranian military is already there.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 21, 2010)

beowolfe said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > > http://24ahead.com/luis-gutierrez-i-have-only-one-loyalty-and-thats-immigrant-c
> ...



NO, rather I have heard him speak. I have seen his actions and when he says immigrant community he doesn't even mean immigrant, he represents the illegal immigrants. And if you do some research and not try to cherry pick, then you would see his bias is strongly for the Latino Community interests!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Hey stupid.........a person generally doesn't go and enlist in the military of a country they hate.

PR has a base, as well as a recruiting station, and we end up getting quite a few Puerto Rican people enlisting in the Navy every year, as well as all the other armed forces.

Fail.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 21, 2010)

They want to spend 20 years in the military and then live of the taxpayer for the rest of their life.

Surely ABS you can relate to this.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> They want to spend 20 years in the military and then live of the taxpayer for the rest of their life.
> 
> Surely ABS you can relate to this.



Actually if you want to know the truth, I prefer Puerto Rico with it's current form of government over a bunch of current US states, such as but not limited to, MA!!!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> They want to spend 20 years in the military and then live of the taxpayer for the rest of their life.
> 
> Surely ABS you can relate to this.



Actually, I can.  I gave up 20 years of my life in service to this country.  They offered the pension if I was able to survive it, as well as follow all the rules.

Kinda nice that I was able to retire at 38, and haven't had to get a job for the past 7 years!

Jealous?


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 21, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > They want to spend 20 years in the military and then live of the taxpayer for the rest of their life.
> ...


Nope.

Cause I see guys like you standing at intersections all of the time.

Holding a cardboard sign that says "Veteran" and holding a tin cup.

Just too hot in the summer and too cold in the winter for me.   

But hey, I'll drop my spare change in your can the next time I see you and there is a red light.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Those guys more than likely are not retired, just disabled veterans with alot of problems, not nice to make fun of them.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 21, 2010)

Sunnidiot has no sense, nor regard for our men and women in uniform.

He's a 'Nam draftee who got out after 1 year.


----------



## Bullfighter (Dec 21, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


 
That's because the bar is set low for the Navy. You really can't fuck things up on a ship unless you're Curly of the Three Stooges and you're using a drill as a "water letter outer".

Nyuk Nyuk Nyuk!


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 21, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Sunnidiot has no sense, nor regard for our men and women in uniform.
> 
> He's a 'Nam draftee who got out after 1 year.


Nope.

Conscripts were required to complete 2 years of service.

Which I did.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 21, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> Those guys more than likely are not retired, just disabled veterans with alot of problems, not nice to make fun of them.


Yea, I know. 

And many times I put a couple of bucks into their can.

But messing with that squid ABS is just too much fun..


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Those guys more than likely are not retired, just disabled veterans with alot of problems, not nice to make fun of them.
> ...



Be careful though alot of homeless men claim to be veterans because they know their more inclined to get money from people, I met a guy one time who sent he fought in Vietnam and he was only 30.


----------



## Bullfighter (Dec 21, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> > Actually, I can. I gave up 20 years of my life in service to this country.
> 
> 
> 
> And you have an asshole the size of a Buick to prove it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 21, 2010)

Bullfighter said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Again you cowardly racist Bullshitter.........you REALLY ought to do some research before you open that festering sore you call a mouth.

Air Force has the highest ASVAB requirements of ANY service.  Why?  Because they deal with really high tech stuff.

Second highest ASVAB requirements are for the Navy.  Why?  Because we have the finest Advanced Electronics Fields of any service.  Oh yeah.......we're also the only ones who have gone nuclear with ZERO incidents.

Third highest ASVAB requirements are for the Marines.  Why?  Because they deploy with the US Navy.

Fourth?  That would be the ground pounders in the Army.

I worked in recruiting for 2 1/2 years before I retired.  Was the HMFIC for the Navy at the Amarillo MEPS.

Try again pussy.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 21, 2010)

Really? A Navy E6 was the HMFIC? (head mother fucker in charge)

And it took an Army First Sergeant (E8) to replace him. Must have been one hell of a NCO....




> Military Entrance Processing Station
> First Sergeant Robert H. Atkinson
> 
> United States Army
> ...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 21, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Really? A Navy E6 was the HMFIC? (head mother fucker in charge)
> 
> And it took an Army First Sergeant (E8) to replace him. Must have been one hell of a NCO....
> 
> ...



Yeah.......A Navy E-6 was the HMFIC for the Navy office at MEPS Amarillo.  And, if you actually knew anything about recruiting, you would understand that the MEPS proper is one command, and the various recruiting offices are resident commands, but actually attached to the CRUITDIST that they are part of.

Yes.  My boss was in San Antonio, his name was MCPO Garza.  And yes, when I reported to MEPS Amarillo, I replaced an E-7 billet here.  Why?  I'd just come off of independent duty aboard a CIVMAR ship, where I was a department head as well as administered the Navy Wide Advancement Exam to both the ship and the air wing.  Also a billet that was originally designated for an E-7.  You can't hold exams unless you're an E-7 or above, or have special dispensation from BUPERS.

Also Stupid Fuck Called (gee) Ollie, quick question for you sportcheck, what year was that from?

I served as LPO and Head Classifier at MEPS Amarillo from 1999 Oct until May 2002.

What else you got punk?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 21, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Really? A Navy E6 was the HMFIC? (head mother fucker in charge)
> ...



I got much more than you will ever know or hear about. 

So you weren't the NCOIC of Meps like you try to lead on but the NCOIC of the Navy component there. Do try not to make yourself bigger than you are.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 21, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



What the fuck can a baggie boy from the Army teach me?  How to be a bigger douche?

Not my fault you're too close minded to allow gays, and since the only 1 that you know is a coward who doesn't want to serve........well.........

I think that pretty much says it all Gee Ollie.

BTW punk, wanna talk about how under my leadership the Navy NEVER MISSED GOAL during the entire time I was there, as well as fell apart for 10 months after I left?

Wanna know why?  Because the other E-6 caved in to the Senior Chief over at the station.  I know my job and I did it well.

That's why I'm proud of my service.  Too bad you aren't as proud of yours.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 21, 2010)

Does this punk really believe this shit? Someone tell me he doesn't. Please.....


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 21, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Does this punk really believe this shit? Someone tell me he doesn't. Please.....



You don't have to believe it.  I actually lived it.

And yeah........my service is on record if you're inclined to check it out.

BTW...............how's that pansy assed cowardly gay dude you know doing?  Personally?  I think you should both go fuck yourselves.

And no.........ending DADT isn't going to end the military.  Just that the punks like you won't be serving any more.

But........that's okay..............my military could do with a few less bigots.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 21, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Does this punk really believe this shit? Someone tell me he doesn't. Please.....
> ...



I will now ask you, openly in front of all who may read this, to stop calling my stepson a coward.

You can go ahead and continue to attack me and my service to this country, it only shows how ignorant you are. But to attack someone whom you do not know and is not here to defend themselves is lower than ant piss. 

Are you a real NCO or a fucking fake? You've already proven that you aren't much of an NCO, when you refused to apologize for the unwarranted attack. now can you suck it up and stop or would you care to continue being a fucking moron?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 21, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Tell ya what pussy..........I'll offer you this truce............

First?  I never said anything about your stepson.  Read the fucking post idiot.

Second?  You attacked MY service first.  And by the way........this gay biker shit is getting old.  I've known I was hetero ever since I was 7 and the babysitter molested me.  However, that being said, the only things that you fear, are the things you know the least about.  I wondered about gays, because of various experiences in my life.  Ever sleep with a lesbian just to clear her mind about being gay?  I have.  Got news for you too......gays have as much of a revulsion to hetero sex as you do with gay sex.  That being said, even though they're "different" from the norm, doesn't make then deficient or handicapped.  It just means that their version of love is different from yours.  No.  Gays DO NOT spend an inordinate amount of time trying to turn straights to the dark side.  They find certain body types and personalities that appeal to them.  Same reason you pick your spouse.  She's different from everyone else, but you two seem to fit together.  No, I'm not saying shit about your old lady, I'm using the generic term "spouse" to prove a point.

Tell ya what punk ass chump steak..........you want a truce, you've got one.

But the first wise ass crack about my service again will get you the full treatment.  FWIW, you're one of them cheap ass senior NCO's that thinks just because they made E-7, they can now sit on their ass and coast.  REAL Chiefs, Senior Chiefs and Master Chiefs never sit and wait.  They keep moving on to see what is next around the bend.  Some of 'em earn awards for that.  Trust me.......I know because I ran personnel all 20 years of my life.  Wanna know why I got such plum assignments for the last 3 tours?  I earned every one of 'em.  From the Naval War College in Newport RI, to independent duty as the ONLY Personnelman onboard the entire fucking ship.  After that?  It was a cake walk to get slotted for taking over the Navy office of Amarillo MEPS.  After I'd been onboard for about 2 months, the Master Chief himself came up here from San Antonio and asked me if I'd like to become the Head Classifier.  Yeah......the extra 200/month came in handy.  Part of the reason I bought and paid for in cash my Harley.  

And that's just the surface of what I did.  How many people do you know who were DAPA's, PRT Coordinators, Suicide Prevention counselors, as well as inport and at sea fire party, Auxillary Security Force qualified (made squad leader in only 6 months), as well as have flown in an FA-18?  (Yeah.....it was the dome simulator, but hey.....can't have everything.  At 20 mil a pop, they're kinda careful about those planes.

Like I said.......I'm proud of my service.  Wanna keep taking shots at me?  Go ahead, I've got plenty of ammo.  

Otherwise.........truce.


----------



## Bullfighter (Dec 22, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> [
> Again you cowardly racist Bullshitter.........you REALLY ought to do some research before you open that festering sore you call a mouth.
> 
> Air Force has the highest ASVAB requirements of ANY service. Why? Because they deal with really high tech stuff.
> ...


 
What does you pathetic babbling about racism have to do with the fact that you did not keep one enemy Mexican from attack the US?

And what does peeling potatoes, swabbing the decks, and being a good little cabin boy have to do with finding *THE REAL ENEMIES OF THE AMERICAN PEOPLE AND DESTROYING THEM* which is the primary mission of all US armed forces?

The fact that you went everywhere the *REAL ENEMY MEXICO* wasn't shows either stupidity or treachery.

And all the electronic toys in the world don't make up for a short supply of guts!


----------



## Bullfighter (Dec 22, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Does this punk really believe this shit? Someone tell me he doesn't. Please.....


 
He's a legend in his own mind!



The Captain of the "Love Boat" would consult him on every major decision.



His fellow sailors praised him for his gallantry during shower rapes. He would always throw his own asshole on the cock ready to go off in order to protect and serve America in the Navy tradition.

​


----------



## Bullfighter (Dec 22, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> [
> 
> 
> > But to attack someone whom you do not know and is not here to defend themselves is lower than ant piss.
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 22, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



And still you want to brag?

First off you most certainly have called my stepson a coward on several occasions. And I would have had an admin erase the shit but I did bring him into the conversation to prove a point, which of course you attacked. You constantly attack my service, you have for about a year now. And I didn't ask for any truce, I asked that you stop attacking my family. I think even you can understand that. 

As far as attacking you, well if you can't stand the heat, too fucking bad. Try not being such a braggart when you are nothing more than a retired Jr NCO.

Now I have no reason to defend myself to you, but This Sergeant has never coasted to anything. Full speed balls to the wall. But I do not brag about the thinks I did and the positions I held. I mentioned one very important job that I had and what happened? Some asshole retired Jr NCO got jealous and has talked trash about it ever since. If you really really want I could give a list of job positions and even a few of the special assignments I've been on. But there is a small problem, many of those were classified and may still be today. I really don't know. And I doubt that you would even understand anyway. 

And talk about coasting? You retired at 20 years. I did an extra 2 years. You claim you haven't had to work since retirement, I went to work and ran a small home improvement company.  Now who is the coaster?

Fuck you gaybikerbitch. All you've got you've spent in the one wad you had.


----------



## Bullfighter (Dec 22, 2010)

Join the US Navy. 

We're the guys who put the REAL fighting men on the beach.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 22, 2010)

Bullfighter said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 22, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



You know..........according to what you've stated before, the 1 gay pussy that you know is using their sexuality as a way to avoid military service.  That makes them a coward in my book.  If there was a draft and everyone had to go to war, do you still think that being gay should be a "get out of war free" card?  I don't. 

As far as serving with them?  You got out BEFORE DADT was enacted, so therefore you really don't have any concrete experience with serving alongside gay members, and therefore, you bullshit antiquated experience is null.

As far as serving an extra 2 years?  Yeah.......I understand that, you were too fucking lazy to get another rank, so you HYT was 22 years.  (Remember fuckstick, I worked Personnel for 20 years, so yeah......I know these things).  So how the fuck could your pasty dough boy ass claim "balls to the wall"?  Me?  3 plum tours with both the last sea tour and the last shore tour were INDEPENDENT DUTY.  You've got to go through screenings for that.  Onboard the MSC vessel, I had to pass a full overseas and command screening.  Same to come to recruiting duty, because the closest base to here is in Clovis, about 100 miles away.  Closest Navy station was 250 miles away in Oklahoma City, so yeah......you've gotta be sharp to be in those positions.

I don't really care about your stupid HYT ass.  I really don't give a fuck if you come, stay, lay, or pray, because your bigoted attitude is something that I really think needs to be eradicated from my military. 

It's also interesting that your staunchest supporter is that racist bigot called Bullshitter.  You're known for the company you keep idiot.

Why did I get out?  Simple........I'd had it set up to retire at 20 years so I could go and start traveling around the country on my motorcycle, and did it too.  When 9/11 happened, my paperwork was already through the system and it was impossible to get it stopped, even though I tried like hell.  BTW.......my HYT is 22 years as well.  

So, you say you don't want to brag?  Fine by me, you probably don't have many accomplishments.  But, I am curious to know one thing.........how many personal awards did YOU get from flag rank officers?  Me?  I got 3, as well as several LOC's.

So, apparently, your stupid bag toting ass is refusing the truce.  Fine by me ya fat asshole, I like someone to vent my spleen on.

Go back to sleep grandpa, you're useless to me.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't want to get involved in your guys dispute but I find it interesting that 2 Military veterans are going at each other like this, I know you guys have an obvious dislike of each other right now but I bet you guys have more in common than you think, both of you sacrificed and served 20+ years for this country.


----------



## Bullfighter (Dec 22, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Bullfighter said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 22, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> I don't want to get involved in your guys dispute but I find it interesting that 2 Military veterans are going at each other like this, I know you guys have an obvious dislike of each other right now but I bet you guys have more in common than you think, both of you sacrificed and served 20+ years for this country.



More in common than we may think?  Nope........sorry.  The only place on my evaluations where I scored less than 4.0 was in my relationship to those who were higher rank than me, because I'd score 3.6 or 3.8, as I had a problem with people who were above me telling me bullshit as truth.

If I had the manuals behind me, I'd fight tooth and nail against ANYONE, no matter if they were officers or chiefs.  Why?  Because the rules are there for everyone, not just those that are lower rank than you.  On my last ship, I had to fight weekly with some idiot Supply Officer who thought because he was a CDR, he was always right.  Good thing I did too, because one time he tried to get me to fudge an AMCROSS message sending someone home on emergency leave.  If I would have done as he said to do, poor fucker would have been stuck in Sigonella for a week.

I also took on an E-8 on a regular basis at the MEPS in Amarillo.  Why?  Because he was trying to shove applicants and kits through that were incomplete or just plain fucked up.  I'd get a call from San Antonio and MCPO Garza about 3 times a week because I was always pissing off the SCPO due to the fact that he didn't make his recruiters do their stuff properly.  Ever try to steer someone into a job that isn't what their recruiter promised to them (recruiters aren't supposed to do that), but they're ineligible due to color blindness (makes you ineligible for electronics fields and any aviation), or low ASVAB scores, or too many arrests?  What's even worse, is the recruiter promising a job like Corpsman in the middle of summer is the WORST, because that job usually only available from October (beginning of the fiscal year) to around mid April, early May.  Those billets fill up FAST for the year.

No.  I don't think that I'd have anything in common with Stupid Fuck Called Ollie, because he sounds like one of them chiefs that sits in the goat locker and lets everyone else do their job for them.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 22, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to get involved in your guys dispute but I find it interesting that 2 Military veterans are going at each other like this, I know you guys have an obvious dislike of each other right now but I bet you guys have more in common than you think, both of you sacrificed and served 20+ years for this country.
> ...



Well I tried....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 22, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



So there were no gays in the military before I retired in 1993? (as you keep getting wrong).

I believe your HYT is the Navy version of up or out... For an E7 in the Army that was 26 years, not 22. it was 20 years for an E6 though.....Hmmmmm....

20 years behind a desk, oh you are so tough.

What screening for what job? How many sailors worked directly under your command? My last platoon (I was a Platoon Sergeant for 3 different platoons during my career) was 75 personnel 77 with me and the Lieutenant. And as Operations Sergeant I had 300+ trainees under my supervision at the company, Then another 135 at the school. 


Point is jackwad I didn't sit behind a desk for 20 years pushing paper, and I was not forced to retire as you want people to believe. You may pretend to be proud of your service while supposedly riding around the country, but I actually am proud, proud enough to stay involved and wear my earned rank everyday.

I won't embarrass you with talk of awards, for now.  (not enough people reading this thread)

So you go ahead and keep bragging, and talk all your shit. Those of us who have been around know the truth of the matter.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 22, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



There's no trying with this idiot he simply has to brag and try to be better than everyone else. That is why he lies so much. He is a disgrace to the term NCO.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey Stupid Fucking Cunt (gee) Ollie........

Do you think that being gay should be a "get out of war free" card for gays?  I don't.

And, anyone that uses that as an excuse to avoid military service is a coward in my book, because the first Iraq war veteran that was wounded was GAY.  Also, you can look at the people like Lt. Daniel Choi who was a Forward Air Controller who spoke Arabic.


----------



## Madmoney (Jan 6, 2011)

theDoctorisIn said:


> You guys really like to throw the word "Racist" around, don't you?
> 
> If you don't like him so much, run against him. Or work for someone who will. Or give money.
> 
> Bitching about it on the internet isn't going to fix anything. And if his constituents want him in office, that's the way our system works.



Wow, an actual poster on this website that is not a blatant racist.  You actually talk some degree of sense.  Why can't there be more of you here?


----------



## Bullfighter (Jan 6, 2011)

Madmoney said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > You guys really like to throw the word "Racist" around, don't you?
> ...


 
Where do poor Americans get access to the American taxpayer money reserved for LATINOS ONLY?


----------



## GHook93 (Nov 28, 2012)

All the JUSTIFIABLE hatred tossed at Grover Norquist is coming out, but the libs will never act or demonize one of their own! Luis Gutierrez (D-Mexico City), is the worst of the worst. A man that openly states illegal immigrants are his number priority. A man that states we stole the SW from Mexico and should return it. A man that believes in Atlzan! A man who has a TRACK-RECORD of ruling over one of the most impoverished part of the Chicago, with ZERO HOPE of economy development or creating a way to reverse it (that alone should have him kicked out of office by the voters).

Yet the libs won't call this man out and support a proponent against him!

He is a traitor to this country and piece of dogshit all the way around!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 28, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> All the JUSTIFIABLE hatred tossed at Grover Norquist is coming out, but the libs will never act or demonize one of their own! Luis Gutierrez (D-Mexico City), is the worst of the worst. A man that openly states illegal immigrants are his number priority. A man that states we stole the SW from Mexico and should return it. A man that believes in Atlzan! A man who has a TRACK-RECORD of ruling over one of the most impoverished part of the Chicago, with ZERO HOPE of economy development or creating a way to reverse it (that alone should have him kicked out of office by the voters).
> 
> Yet the libs won't call this man out and support a proponent against him!
> 
> He is a traitor to this country and piece of dogshit all the way around!



Got any links to back up the bullshit?


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 28, 2012)

People better wake up...there are more than this guy who is a traitor to our country and we have serious enemies within OUR Government..

from BOTH sides, but I see it worse with DEMOCRATS


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 28, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> As a citizen of Illinois I have to hear this traitor WAY too much! What does he ever talk about to help this country? NOTHING! *All he talks about is how bad we are! How we treat illegal immigrants (of course he never calls them illegal, he calls them immigrants) like criminals! *How we are racist for wanting to protect our borders and god forbide only have legal immigration.
> 
> This traitor runs on only one issue! The need for amnesty, to make Chicago more of a sanctuary city, how to completely open the border, have Spanish Spoke in Chicago schools and how much we can give to Latinos! His loyalty is to Latin American and NOT to the United States, but since he represents a 90% Latino district (a district where violence against blacks was so black it has been ethnically cleansed from 40% black down to 6% Black)!
> 
> ...



Hes correct: all persons, regardless of immigration status or citizenship, are entitled to due process. One cant be referred to as illegal if he hasnt been found guilty of that charge  everyone is indeed innocent until proven guilty, including immigrants. 

This is one of many reasons why Hispanic Americans find you, conservatives, and republicans in general so repulsive: your hate and ignorance of the immigrant community and contempt for the rule of law.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 28, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > As a citizen of Illinois I have to hear this traitor WAY too much! What does he ever talk about to help this country? NOTHING! *All he talks about is how bad we are! How we treat illegal immigrants (of course he never calls them illegal, he calls them immigrants) like criminals! *How we are racist for wanting to protect our borders and god forbide only have legal immigration.
> ...



Over and over, the rw's here post against our Constitution. 

Apparently, they think that's just fine as long as the people who are denied Constitutional rights are of color, female, homosexual or whatever they're into hating on that particular day.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 28, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> People better wake up...there are more than this guy who is a traitor to our country and we have serious enemies within OUR Government..
> 
> from BOTH sides, but I see it worse with DEMOCRATS



Ohh PUH-lese, you don't even READ these posts. You could save yourself a lot of time if you just posted "ditto".


----------



## Nova78 (Nov 30, 2012)

United States has gone down the shitter.And there is  no one in Government


----------



## LilOlLady (Nov 30, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> As a citizen of Illinois I have to hear this traitor WAY too much! What does he ever talk about to help this country? NOTHING! All he talks about is how bad we are! How we treat illegal immigrants (of course he never calls them illegal, he calls them immigrants) like criminals! How we are racist for wanting to protect our borders and god forbide only have legal immigration.
> 
> This traitor runs on only one issue! The need for amnesty, to make Chicago more of a sanctuary city, how to completely open the border, have Spanish Spoke in Chicago schools and how much we can give to Latinos! His loyalty is to Latin American and NOT to the United States, but since he represents a 90% Latino district (a district where violence against blacks was so black it has been ethnically cleansed from 40% black down to 6% Black)!
> 
> ...



Afro-Americans should wake up and smell the shit democrates are dishing out with amnesty and the dream act and supporting illegal aliens which displaces blacks in the workforce. They would be better off supporting Republicans that once supported deportation that would release jobs for them If is because they support amnesty and dream act so they cannot get a job and can deal in drugs and collect good stamps. Many democrats support this fuck. Black leaders supporting amnesty?


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 3, 2012)

Please push this guy and all the Congress people you can contact to support
EARNED AMNESTY
where people who committed violations owe money or labor for the benefits
they gained while LAW ABIDING immigrants waited in line and followed the law.

if employers or employees who committed violations paid back into the system,
they can pay for the Dream Act and other benefits of children who were not
in control of their parents decisions, but should not be a burden on law abiding taxpayers.
The parents or other people who took advantage of the system should be required
to pay in PROPORTIONATELY for the benefits they got at the expanse of law abiding citizens.

Schools, churches or employers that want to sponsor an immigrant can register both the sponsor and the worker in a database that keeps track of credits owed and credits worked or paid off. And the system can support the costs of other immigrants who either didn't commit violations or were brought or born here by parents taking from the system who need to pay it back. Otherwise it's not fair to the people who followed the laws and worked legally.



GHook93 said:


> As a citizen of Illinois I have to hear this traitor WAY too much! What does he ever talk about to help this country? NOTHING! All he talks about is how bad we are! How we treat illegal immigrants (of course he never calls them illegal, he calls them immigrants) like criminals! How we are racist for wanting to protect our borders and god forbide only have legal immigration.
> 
> This traitor runs on only one issue! The need for amnesty, to make Chicago more of a sanctuary city, how to completely open the border, have Spanish Spoke in Chicago schools and how much we can give to Latinos! His loyalty is to Latin American and NOT to the United States, but since he represents a 90% Latino district (a district where violence against blacks was so black it has been ethnically cleansed from 40% black down to 6% Black)!
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 3, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > As a citizen of Illinois I have to hear this traitor WAY too much! What does he ever talk about to help this country? NOTHING! *All he talks about is how bad we are! How we treat illegal immigrants (of course he never calls them illegal, he calls them immigrants) like criminals! *How we are racist for wanting to protect our borders and god forbide only have legal immigration.
> ...



There is no trial for people here illegally.   They are here, they have no authorization to be here.  There is no trial to find out if they are here illegally.  They are here it's self-evident.   What they get is a hearing to determine whether or not they qualify to stay for some reason unconnected to illegal immigration status.

Hispanic elected officials for the most part, there are some exceptions, represent their own ethnic group.   A mexican elected to office should be expected to represent ONLY mexicans.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 3, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Over and over, the rw's here post against our Constitution.
> 
> Apparently, they think that's just fine as long as the people who are denied Constitutional rights are of color, female, homosexual or whatever they're into hating on that particular day.



Sweetheart, all it takes is enforcing the CONSTITUTION to check any such discrimination.
Unfortunately that's not what the Democrats/liberals do.
Instead, they impose MORE biased legislation to try to correct this, where two wrongs don't make a right!
You can't use unconstitutional laws to try to correct a constitutional violation, or else you run into equal opposition.

The most effective CONSISTENT way I have found to defend things like pro-choice, anti-deathpenalty or pro-gay marriage is to enforce the CONSTITUTIONAL concept of "free exercise of religion" and "equal protection of the laws" DIRECTLY.

NOT pushing biased legislation by PARTISAN BULLYING which contradicts the very same notion of prochoice, equal inclusion and nondiscrimination by religious views.

You cannot enforce such policies by VIOLATING the very same principles, but that's what liberals keep using party politics to do.  Push prochoice beliefs to the exclusion of prolife beliefs protected equally by law; push health care mandates to the exclusion of free choice of other option unless they meet very narrow religious requirements that constitute religious discrimination and regulation by govt; push progay marriage to the exclusion of traditional marriage beliefs even though church issues should be outside of govt jurisdiction altogether.

It makes no sense to push for separation of church and state and freedom from the religious or political agenda of others, and yet push one's own religioius/political biases in agenda and policy through govt in violation of the very same principles. Totally conflicting!

Luddly can you REALLY blame GOP/conservative protestors for opposing this for the same reasons that liberals oppose the lack of free choice by abusing govt to impose biases???
how can you defend one and not the other? Aren't they both wrong to push biased agenda?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 3, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> I really don't know how anyone can support this guy and then call him or herself an American!
> 
> This is the guy that wants to be Mayor of Chicago! His district has gone from 60% Latino to 90% Latino is 8 short years! It's not coincidence! If he became Mayor of Chicago it would be Chicanogo! Not only would the Whites be ethnically cleansed, but so would the Blacks and Asians!



From your description, most of those supporting him are, in fact, _not_ Americans.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 3, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Hes correct: all persons, regardless of immigration status or citizenship, are entitled to due process. One cant be referred to as illegal if he hasnt been found guilty of that charge  everyone is indeed innocent until proven guilty, including immigrants.
> ...



Dear CClaytonJones and Katzndogz:
Whether people are under civil laws that are statutory for the US and US citizens, or under natural laws of democratic governance that all human beings and relations are subject to:

the rule of "reciprocity" still applies

So if people WANT "due process" and WANT protection of the laws,
then they have to OBEY and RESPECT these laws.

What goes wrong is when people want the rights and freedoms and protections of the laws, but while violating the laws themselves, which makes no sense.

So if you do something in violation, then you must admit to restitution and cooperate with authorities to make good by those laws.

People need to learn and we need to enforce the standard
that YOU CAN'T HAVE IT BOTH WAYS

You can't just go do "whatever" and expect due process under the law to protect you.

We need to enforce the requirement that in order to invoke due process under the laws,
then people must cooperate FULLY with authorities and acknowledge and agree to all restitution owed for wrongs or abuses committed.

For people who don't agree to take personal and financial responsibility for laws and debts or damages incurred, then we need to set up a system where people can live and work under the sponsorship of a church or other institution which agrees to take legal responsibility for such persons.  We need to quit imposing this burden on people who DON'T consent to pay the costs, such as an exchange system between US and Mexico, where people who refuse to take responsibility for illegal acts and costs are deported to labor camps while trading places with workers willing to follow the laws and contribute to society.

I don't see how else we can balance the budget and start paying back costs of crime and corruption, unless we hold the actual WRONGDOERS responsible for the debts and QUIT charging the law abiding citizens who can't keep working and paying govt for all this waste caused by criminals either running up govt welfare or high end crooks on the corporate take.

The govt needs to create jobs to go after all cases of crime and corruption at taxpayers expense and collect that back on behalf of taxpayers instead of charging more and more to citizens who didn't break any laws and shouldn't keep footing the bill for people who did!!!


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 3, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> As a citizen of Illinois I have to hear this traitor WAY too much! What does he ever talk about to help this country? NOTHING! All he talks about is how bad we are! How we treat illegal immigrants (of course he never calls them illegal, he calls them immigrants) like criminals! How we are racist for wanting to protect our borders and god forbide only have legal immigration.
> 
> This traitor runs on only one issue! The need for amnesty, to make Chicago more of a sanctuary city, how to completely open the border, have Spanish Spoke in Chicago schools and how much we can give to Latinos! His loyalty is to Latin American and NOT to the United States, but since he represents a 90% Latino district (a district where violence against blacks was so black it has been ethnically cleansed from 40% black down to 6% Black)!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry he would feel that way and make others feel that way, too.

I'm afraid we will have a terrible price to pay for this kind of encouragement I'm seeing of people to undo borders. The very fact that his constituents have disenfranchised blacks tells us that if they get in charge, they might be sending blacks back to Africa on ships with all that racism.

These people aren't the only ones working against equal rights for Americans. We have communists in numbers who want to tear down America's pursuit of happiness and instate it with forced pablum they choose in which they benefit, and nobody else does.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 3, 2012)

You know.............one of the requirements for the DREAM act is that a person can earn citizenship by serving honorably in the U.S. Military.

Me?  I support that.  Why?  Because if you enlist and actually put your ass on the line to defend this country, having citizenship in what you've been defending only seems fair.

And yes...................they would have to learn English, as well as pass various tests to be eligible for enlistment.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 3, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know.............one of the requirements for the DREAM act is that a person can earn citizenship by serving honorably in the U.S. Military.
> 
> Me?  I support that.  Why?  Because if you enlist and actually put your ass on the line to defend this country, having citizenship in what you've been defending only seems fair.
> 
> And yes...................they would have to learn English, as well as pass various tests to be eligible for enlistment.



The military one was proposed by the conservatives as an alternative to the DREAM Act, but the current DREAM Act is they just have to start college (not even finish it). The military service should get you citizenship (as it did for immigrants coming off the boat during the civil war). I don't support kids starting college and might not even finishing it and then you get citizenship. 

US citizenship should be cherished. It should mean you leave all loyalties to other countries behind. You speak the language, cherish the traditions and love the country unconditionally! Few people just handed citizenship think this way.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 3, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't know how anyone can support this guy and then call him or herself an American!
> ...


To be fair in his highly gerrymandered district, most are American that support him. However, his district went from 60% hispanic to 95% hispanic!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 8, 2012)

What a bunch of ignorant bigots. The only reason you don't like Guitierrez is his last name is Hispanic and he'll never have a tanning bed in his office. 

Not every Hispanic in the US is illegal. There are more white illegals in the US than Hispanic. And, in spite of what your heroes spew, they are not "pouring over the southern border by the millions".

Get a fricken grip and quit screaming about the sky falling. Its not.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 8, 2012)

Bell had a whole city government of hispanics because hispanics voted for their own.    How did that work out by the way?

I would not vote for a hispanic.  I'd see that hispanic name and just assume they will be corrupt.


----------

